

Is vacation rental site Airbnb illegal? - sethbannon
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/vacation-rental-site-airbnb-be-illegal

======
carterschonwald
Yes it's illegal. There has never been any dispute on this matter. In practice
it's a relatively unenforced matter.

~~~
ramy_d
How? If I understand how Airbnb works then they don't run the rooms, just the
booking. So what's illegal about taking appointments?

------
mrmekon
You know, there's more than one set of laws in the world.

------
genwin
Airbnb is legal. It's their users who may be breaking the law. Like Craigslist
and users who aren't paying use taxes on the stuff they buy.

